# One of my JD's has a swollen growth on his fin



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

He has had it on his left side swimming fin since I bought him from IPU burnaby in early august. I have twice treated with melafix. (Yes I removed the charcoal). I have noticed the beginnings of a new growth on his good fin and would either like to know what the cure is or if he is doomed. Whatever it is I dont want it to spread to the other fish so if someone wants him they can have him for $5. He cost $10. I should add there are no behavioural symptoms. He has an incredible appetite and otherwise appears healthy and happy.

































I tried breeding him with a ready female convict and he wouldnt touch her! Something MUST be wrong! lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

This isnt a for sale ad. I will only sell him if there is no cure and someone wants him because I am going to isolate him and see what happens.

I realize the pics arent the best, but his fins are always moving. Yesterday, he wasnt moving his left fin at all, now he is.

Maybe I should post a vid?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

He is harsh looking at the camera at the end!!!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I dunno , I cant hardly see anything at all if i had to venture a guess i would say con bite... see if he is getting bullied, and watch to see the "pecking order" in your tank , those fish are new , so everyone in there is still working out the kinks on who boss hogg is....and cons or con hybrids have attitudes, jd's while young are pretty passive I have found


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Only the GT and male jag/con punks him. like i said he has had the growth since I bought him. I had hoped it would go away on its own, but it isnt. Its now spreading to his other side.

any ideas anyone?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if you truly think it is spreading i would pull him.. it is impossible to see in the video what it is for sure..


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

ok I'll do it


----------

